

Google Driven Development - igvadaimon
http://latviancoder.com/story/google-driven-development

======
Apocryphon
I've always wondered about this. Prior to the modern era, developers didn't
have StackOverflow or tech blogs written by people who have already done the
legwork, imparting their wisdom. Does it mean that it's cheaper to gain coding
knowledge now? And how do we combat that, to make it so we do understand what
we're doing?

~~~
igvadaimon
I think it's really much cheaper and faster, and we're living in amazing
times. It's just so easy to abuse these opportunities.

